# Large but Simple Tort Table Design



## LostMD (Dec 1, 2012)

Hello everyone, I hope things are going well! 
It has been awhile since my last post, which was also about the construction of a new home for my sully.























And as we all know sullys can get quite large so it is time for a new home! My sully went from 3 inches long to 5 inches long and so the enclosure posted above, 3 feet by 2 1/2 feet and 14 inches tall, can no longer could accommodate my growing sully. So i came up with a new design. This new enclosure will be 6 1/2 feet long, 4 feet wide, and 3 feet tall. It is still in the building process but here is what i have so far. i have spent a little over 100 dollars for all the materials (please note that not all of the wood will be used): 9 *untreated* 2x4s (8 feet long), 3 sheets of plywood (half inch thick, 8 feet long 4 feet wide), and 8 black "tubs" (2 1/2 long, 1 1/2 wide, 6 inches deep). The 8 black "tubs" will contain soil and edible plant life and will be swapped outside every so often to allow the plants to recoup. Only four black "tubs" will be in the enclosure at a time. I will be setting up drainage and plumbing to allow the plants and grass that will be grown in the "tubs" to be watered inside (this will also allow more humidity in the enclosure). *** more info and plans will be uploaded within the next couple days.


































remember this is not finished yet but will be soon!!! 

-LostMD


----------



## filbertjonathan (Dec 1, 2012)

You did a great job....


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Dec 1, 2012)

That tub table, I did the exact same thing but with only one Great job!


----------



## Millerlite (Dec 1, 2012)

Looking good cant wait to see the completed project!


----------



## Neal (Dec 1, 2012)

Very cool. I did something similar back in the day when I lived in an apartment with the sunken in tubs. But, I used the smaller plastic shoe box tubs and they got destroyed after a couple of months being exposed to the UV rays. I imagine the tubs your using will hold up very well. 

If I ever consider a tortoise table again, this is the way I would go. Nice job so far!


----------



## cherylim (Dec 1, 2012)

Looks great! Is the water going in a terracotta dish too, or is that 'pit' something to do with it?


----------



## bigred (Dec 1, 2012)

looking good


----------



## LostMD (Dec 1, 2012)

I want to thank "Tom" for replying to a post not that long ago that explained how to post picture like i did with "tinypic.com", didnt even need to create an account for their website. And in my opinion, i enjoy a post or thread that have picture in them rather than attached to them. "tinypic.com" Thanks Tom!


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Dec 1, 2012)

I love how your table is coming along and I am anxious to see your finished project.


----------



## l0velesly (Dec 1, 2012)

It looks like this would turn out to be a great and efficient tortoise table!


----------



## tort man20 (Dec 1, 2012)

Good job


----------



## LostMD (Dec 10, 2012)

Hello hello, just another update. It would have come sooner, but about a week ago one of my roommates caught a pretty nasty cold and ended up spreading it to everyone in the house. But anyway, all the wood paneling is cut out and almost finished being sanded (I hate sanding plywood).







This is the skeleton of the table. I should have a couple more pics up tonight!


----------



## LostMD (Dec 11, 2012)

Not finished yet


----------



## evlinLoutries (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice setup!


----------



## Zamric (Dec 11, 2012)

Very nice! When do you think it will be finished?


----------



## LostMD (Dec 11, 2012)

Zamric said:


> Very nice! When do you think it will be finished?



Thats a good question, i would like to know that as well. Maybe this weekend, after finals.


----------



## loudog253 (Dec 12, 2012)

very cool. you just sparked a light in my mind for a new enclosure for my sully. the pictures look great but.................. you little guy looks like it has a bit of pyramiding going on. i know i'm new and am definitely not one to lend any advice but, are you making sure your tort has efficient uvb lighting and calcium intake?


----------



## Blakem (Dec 12, 2012)

Love these ideas. It looks great. I can't wait to see the end result.


----------

